# this is my carry gun...



## thelongshot (Feb 17, 2007)

this is my carry gun...

can anyone tell me if they like the pt 145 
and that sa trigger i hate

is that every taurus... and can i make it tighter like glock?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I carry one too. I like not having to constantly rationalize that 9mm is good enough for self defense.

Check out www.taurusarmed.net.


----------



## 1814militiamanrob (Feb 24, 2007)

Love mine and it's my carry piece now. Four hundred rounds with no problems including Wolf ammo. Recoil seems less than my Colt 1911a1. Got mine with 2nd gen slide with 3dot screw on sights and a 3rd gen slide, but double action only. Made Jan 06 so it must have been a change over period. Didn't like the Henie straight 8 on a buddys so worked out well.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2007)

I have it's "brother" the 745 and really like the firearm! It is a DAO which I prefer for my cc.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

I had the 140, and I wasn't very impressed. It would eat nearly everything I fed it, but the accuracy was HORRIBLE. My wife couldn't even put it on paper at 10 yards or so (shoots 4" or so groups consistently with the Glocks). I'm a pretty fair shot, and I was even having a hard time hitting anything with it; I had a lot more fliers that I've had with any other gun in recent years, including my my buddy's Hi-Point. 

My friend had the same one (mine was 2-tone and his was blued; only difference) and his shot very well; nothing like mine. I think mine passed QC on a hangover Monday or something. 

If your's feeds like it's supposed to and it shoots straight, I think you have a winner. That seems to be the case with the Taurus automatics.....you either get a good one or a bad one, and you can usually tell right away.


----------

